# Wine Boxes



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I made a few of these for Christmas.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good lookin' work!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice... so what's worth more? The box or the wine


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Wine for sure. Got the red oak at a good price and its been laying around for a long time.


----------

